# Sewer Gas from Ejector pump - Unsolvable so far, please help!



## 72fordgts (Apr 22, 2011)

Our house was built last year, we've been living in it for less than a year. We have been having problems with sewer gas getting into the house since almost day one and no one can figure out the problem.

We have a Myers sewer basin and sewer ejector pump in the utility room of our finished basement. The basin has a full bathroom, a floor drian (condensation from HVAC),the laundry room and kitchen drian into it. The kitchen and laundry are on the main floor. The basin has a 2" drain pipe with a hotizontal check valve. The vent is a 2" pipe that runs to the only plumbing stack in the house, a 3" vent. The sewer basin vent has a long run.

At times when we do laundry it seems an odor begins to escape from the sewer basin. The utility room smells, and this eventually spreads through the house. It's quite frankly disgusting. The strange part is that it doesn't happen everytime we do laundry.

The sewer ejector lid is sealed with a gasket, and the builder also siliconed all the joints when the problem began. I have checked all the traps and all of them always have water, none have ever gone dry when the smell exist (I still pour water down as a precaution). One time the main stack for the house did freeze solid during the winter, and that fixed the smell problem that time. However, we are now out of winter (although the lows have been just below freezing at night), and the problem is still occuring.

The builder is trying to blame the septic installer, saying the water is not draining into the field fast enough and this is somehow causing the odors to come into our home. I had the septic tank reinspected by the installer and he says everything is good. I don't know who to believe.

The next step is I am going to have the builder have the laundry room drain directly (gravity) into the main drain instead of going to the basin in the basement. His theory on why he has main level drains into the basin is that it dilutes the "solid wastes" in the basin so it's eaiser on the pump. I know this may help, since laudry seems to usually initiate the smell, but it still doesn't explain what the problem is.

I am pulling my hair out of my head trying to forgure out this problem. The builder is stumped and doesn't seem to interested in helping us further.

Can anyone please help?


----------



## Tangelo (Sep 13, 2010)

Has someone checked the vent stack to see if it's clogged? Also, check the horizontal check valve to see if there is anything lodged in there keeping it open.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

You might need a plumber to do a smoke test. that will show you where the sewer gas is coming from. You tube smoke test to get an idea of what to expect. If there is improper installation, backcharge the builder if it is still under warranty.


----------



## 72fordgts (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello, we checked the check valve and it's good. I did have the septi guy come back now that winter is over, and he said there is no bacterial action in the tank. He recommended it pump and start from scratch. I still don't see how this would cause the smell to get into the house though? 

Any other ideas?


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

It has been mentioned early, but a smoke test is what to do.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Check all exposed waste and vat pipe for nail holes, cracks and unglued (dryfit) fittings. If nothing is found- smoke test.


----------



## 72fordgts (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I had the tank pumped today and did some laundry and I am still getting a smell in the house. Athough it's a different smell now more like a sweet fermatation type smell (it's definitely from the sewer system). I'll have to see if there is a local plumber who can do the smoke test, but I live in a small populated area so I am not sure if there will be one. I know it's going to be a battle with the builder because he wants to keep blaming the septic installer for the odours. I don't see how it's possible for a septic tank to cause my house to smell if the plumbing is done properly?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

It is not your septic


----------

